# Sources: Nuggets forward Wilson Chandler to miss season after hip surgery



## 29380

> Denver Nuggets forward Wilson Chandler will undergo hip surgery and miss the season, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Chandler has been diagnosed with a labral tear, league sources said. He suffered the injury during the preseason.
> Chandler's expected to make a complete recovery from the surgery after a six month rehab process, a league source said.
> 
> For the Nuggets, it's a devastating loss. Chandler had worked himself into excellent shape and his presence has been missed on the young Nuggets roster. He is considered a vital part of coach Michael Malone and general manager Tim Connelly's revitalization efforts with the franchise.
> 
> Chandler signed a four-year, $46.5 million contract extension in the summer.
> 
> Chandler, 28, averaged 13.9 points and 6.1 rebounds for the Nuggets last season.
> 
> This is the second time Chandler has had to undergo surgery on his hip. He had a procedure in May 2012. Chandler is expected to undergo the procedure early next week in New York, league sources said.
> 
> In Chandler's absence, Will Barton will continue to play a significant role for the Nuggets.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...-miss-season-after-hip-surgery-005852630.html


----------



## Bogg

Good thing he got that extension when he did. There's a lot to be said for guaranteed money versus theoretical future money.


----------



## HB

Not much posting going on here now, but I gotta say Hernangomez (sp?) is a very nice pick. Bouncy, active and seems like a smart player. I don't know if Cornelie will stick either but he looks like an intriguing prospect.


----------



## jericho

Chandler...that poor guy never seems to be fully healthy.


----------

